# What makes a good Hapkido Organization?



## iron_ox (Jul 23, 2004)

Hello all,

There are a great many Hapkido Organizations throughout the world.  Which do you belong to and why?  Also how about some pros and cons of large/small organizations.

Did you join for Lineage? Service? Convenience? Location? 

Would you prefer to not be a part of a generalized organization or are you searching for a good one?  This might be a good thread...

Sincerely,

Kevin Sogor


----------



## greendragon (Jul 23, 2004)

I belong to the Sin Moo Hapkido Org. for one reason only..to work out with Doju Nim Ji Han Jae and learn techniques from him personally. 

I have been a member of Master Whalen's organizations over the years for one reason only... to learn and communicate about Hapkido with Master Whalen personally. 

I am an affiliate of Master J.R. West for one reason only... to work out and learn from J.R. West personally.. 

IMHO I don't care about anything else,, who has what rank, who "thinks" this is better or that is better,, who is the "real" originator of Hapkido,, who has been with Choi the longest, who's teaching style is better, who can meet my needs,, etc..etc..etc.. I feel it comes down to mat time and that is the most important aspect of my Hapkido training, and how I judge who I meet and work out with.

                                         Michael Tomlinson
                                        5th Dan Sin Moo Hapkido


----------



## Kumbajah (Jul 23, 2004)

I agree with GD, its all about training. Originally it was convenence, "what studio's are near me?". When I first started Hapkido I didn't know squat from shinola about Hapkido, MA organizations and rank. Ignorance was bliss. GM Jin Pal Kim was recommended to me through a friend. Being a concerned consumer I looked at some other Hapkido studios in the area. Some were TKD/Hapkido " We only teach hapkido to Black Belts. Its too dangerous/too hard to learn" Others were an area chain - GM comes by once a week. So I went back to Jin Pal Hapkido talked with GM, liked his personality (humble and funny imo), liked the techniques and I didn't feel like I was being bamboozled - i.e. "you are now entering the secrete realm of the deadly asian arts and I will show you the only true way and now sign this 3 year contract" that I got from the other places. As it happens he is the head of our org so I fell in to that by joining the studio. In hindsight I would like to think that I would have come to the same decision. Not unlike why I chose to go to a smaller university, to get more access to the professors. I think that is part of my personality that I need to feel like I have a relationship to the ones teaching me (we both have a vested interest - I want to be good and they want me to be good) rather than being responsible for gathering what's thrown to the crowd.  

 <brag> Later I learned how lucky I was. Not only do I get to study directly under GM Kim and his son Eric but the other masters in the org come to him so I can benefit from their experience as well. Even GM Ji Han Jae has stopped by randomly. GM Kim's depth of knowledge is truly humbling. </brag>

Happy in my dumb luck,

Brian


----------



## greendragon (Jul 23, 2004)

Brian,
You are truly lucky, GM Jin Pal Kim is considered an excellent Hapkido GM in the circles I travel in.  Things I've heard about him from the "old days" are amazing.. I've never met GM Kim but if I ever got the chance to get on the mat and learn from him I would hop on it... I think we see Hapkido in the same light,, orgs. are good but the "training" with top notch Hapkido Masters is what is most important in my book,  I just kind of feel like the organization is like the big blue rose on the birthday cake,, it's nice but the cake is what I want first....  
                            Michael Tomlinson


----------



## American HKD (Jul 23, 2004)

Greeting,

GreenDragon has some real good bottom line points and I totally agree and lean that way myself because getting quality training can be hard to get as one moves up the HKD ladder.

But there are a few others good reasons to join an Association as well as what makes a good one.  

1. Expert Masters
2. Room to grow 
3. Philosophy or goals silimar to your own
4. Good honest leadership
5. Making friends
6. Good Events/Seminars
7. Good Fun

Just a few things I can think of!


----------



## Black Belt FC (Jul 23, 2004)

What makes a good association? 

Integrity
Inner depth Knowledge  

Commitment to members

Honesty

Organize

Professional

Standard Guidelines

Leadership Diversity

Share powers

Proactively serves its members interest

Comprehensive goals

Proxy Elections

Founder, President, Vice President etc.

National and International recognition 

Prepare to dispose unmanageable members


I'm associated  with The World Kido Association/Han Min Jok Hapkido Association 

Lugo


----------



## howard (Jul 24, 2004)

kevin, you're right... an excellent question to generate discussion.

i belong to a rather small organization called the korean jungki hapkido association (our kwan is jungkikwan).  it's based in daegu, south korea and is headed by master im, hyun soo.  the association recently opened its second school in south korea (as i said, we're a small organization), also in daegu, the school is managed by one of master im's senior instrucors, master shin dong won.

we have 5 master instructors and at least 2 2nd dan instructors in the US, all in the northeast.  our schools are in northern new jersey, connecticut, new hampshire, massachusetts and maine.

i have often wondered why master im never affiliated himself with a large organization.  perhaps one explanation is that he is very traditional - he teaches exactly what he was taught by choi young sool.  no fancy kicks, pretty intense training.

i really don't believe that master im is trying to make any money off the jungkikwan.  i've been fortunate enough to visit his school in daegu, and it's pretty spartan.  and master im himself is a very down-to-earth, simple, yet extremely diginified man.  it seems to me that he basically covers his expenses, including enough to allow him to teach full time.  from over here in the states, we pay the organization a nominal fee for rank (certificates), which probably does not pay much more than the postage of the certificates to the states.

hope this contributes something to the discussion... regards, howard


----------



## Master Todd Miller (Jul 24, 2004)

The Jungki Kwan has a small group of Masters that still follow Doju Nim Choi's original Hapkido.  GM Lim is a great Hapkidoin and a very patient teacher.  His love for Traditional Mudo is truly inspireing.  GM Lim could charge much more than he does but to him training and learning are the most important issues not how much he makes!

Take care
Todd Miller
Korea Jungki Hapkido & Guhapdo Assc.
www.millersmudo.com 
:mp5:


----------



## pgianni8 (Jul 28, 2004)

Everyone here seems to be pretty knowledgable on the topic so I wanted to ask how does Jin Pal Kim, compare to Bong Soo Han, in Santa Monica, I know GM Han is a 9th Dan working on his 10th Dan, but I am new to the whole martial arts thing so I dont really know what these terms mean other than he is probably a badass in a fight....


----------



## Kumbajah (Jul 28, 2004)

Well...

They both have been practicing Martial Arts for over 50 years. They both have their own organizations. They have known each other since the sixties. They both have been in movies (GM BSH - US, GM KJP - Hong Kong). They both are credited for spreading Hapkido USA / Viet Nam and SE Asia). They are friends and loosely affiliated. (Hapkido Games Vancouver 2005 and advisory positions). GM Bong Soo Han is in California GM Kim is in the Washington DC area. The Jin Pal Hapkido studio in Westminster California is run by Master Timothy Nguyen (6th Dan). He is also into BBJ (BB- J.Moreira). I train with GM Kim (being in DC) but it would be an honor to train with GM Bong Soo Han. I look forward to meeting him next year in Vancouver.  

Brian


----------



## glad2bhere (Jul 28, 2004)

Dear pgianni: 

There is a test coming up in Washington DC and your question is exactly why I am taking Brian up on his invitation to attend and workout with his people under the auspices of his GM. I know next to nothing about them nor about the Duk Mu people but there are things that they want to do which could be very good for Hapkido here in No. America and it is worth while for people to get off their -- er--- chairs  and go places and see things so that they can speak intelligently about what other people are doing, yes? Part of this is also the blame of people not making their venues open to investigation by outsiders. As a traditionalist, though the kwan I belong to is pretty open, my own school is private. Its simply the way I deal with things and there is no apology. But on the other hand there is always the clubs that I mentor and the classes I teach which are always open to the public and people come quite frequently. But like the guy told Larry about India in THE RAZORS' EDGE, "you can't read about India. You have to go there." Even if you only visit one school every six months think of how many places and teaching approaches you will have experienced in, say, 10 years. I'm headed to Korea in September. I'll let you know how 12 days on the mats with the Koreans was when I get back. FWIW.

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------

